

Go West young MBA important rules for building wealth in San Francisco - richardjordan
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/21/go-west-young-mba-important-rules-for-building-wealth-in-san-francisco/

======
richardjordan
So I posted this not because I support the post, but because I first took it
as satire, but learning from the author and editor that it's meant seriously,
I find this horrendously cynical and offensive as someone who is a repeat
startup founder. Maybe I am missing something but I cannot buy the idea that
startupland benefits from MBAs following this advice from the post:

"Calling or emailing the CEO of a startup — even though he is a complete
stranger — and insisting that he meet with you so that you can tell him why
his company is fucked without you being part of his life, then demanding a
compensation package rife with equity from his ESOP along with a market salary
may appear far-fetched…"

Parasitic if you ask me. (and unlike some folks on here I'm a huge fan of PD
and find them to be far more startup/entrepreneur friendly than most of the
tech media)

